# Orthodox Easter 2021



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2021)

Orthodox Easter is celebrated on Sunday, May 2, 2021. Cheers to those who celebrate!


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2021)




----------



## IrisSenior (May 2, 2021)

Although I don't celebrate it, my daughter's in-laws do. She just emailed me that her mil has made a sweet bread for me. I can't wait to get it from daughter. I have been (in the past) to one of their Easter meals and they are awesome.


----------

